# MA or New England Campus Police Association or Group??



## msw

Is there anything like a Massachusetts or New England Campus Police Association or group? Maybe a group that is specific for Campus Police Chiefs either in MA, or regionally, or even nationally? I am trying to locate the guy who was my Lt well over 40 years ago at Wellesley College PD. He gave me my first full time LE job and I'd like to say hello before either of us die off, since we are both now dinosaurs. I figure if I can contact such a group, maybe someone might remember him or know how to contact him. Any info appreciated. (I'm not putting his name here since this is a public forum.)


----------



## res2244

Home Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association would be your best bet I think
Home Massachusetts Coalition of Police
American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees (AFSCME) American Federation of State, County and Municipal Employees; Campus police in MA is sometimes bundled in with this union in a bargaining unit stangely, I think it has something to do with SSPO but i am not sure


----------



## res2244

Those only seem to be the only consistently updated websites of any union/group of LEOS in MA aside from the different county LEC's (Law Enforcement Councils such as CEMLEC, NEMLEC, SEMLEC etc.) that do SWAT and multi-jurisdictional assistance agreements between adjacent towns and cities


----------



## Joel98

There is MACLEA, Massachusetts Association of Campus Law Enforcement Administrators. This is a Chiefs group for campus PD’s.


----------



## msw

Joel98 said:


> There is MACLEA, Massachusetts Association of Campus Law Enforcement Administrators. This is a Chiefs group for campus PD's.


That's kinda what I was looking for, something specific to campus LE, which is where I think he spent his career. I just went to their website and sent them a message on their "contact us" page, going to hope that something shakes out of that. Thanks.


----------



## CCCSD

NAMBLA. 




 Just kidding.


----------



## AB7

CCCSD said:


> NAMBLA.
> 
> Just kidding.


That jokes a little rusty by now, don't ya think?


----------



## CCCSD

Naaaahhh... Im SURE someone will bite...


----------

